# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pivot table transfer to new workbook

## Griffmaster

Good day

I am new to the forum so please be patient.

I have a workbook which has receipt and payment work sheets that feed into receipt and payment pivot table when item entered on original worksheets and refresh all is done on pivot table work sheet.

I need to transfer/copy the pivot table into a 2022 workbook.

How do I transfer or replicate the pivot table.

Thank you.

----------


## ranman256

something like this...
paste this code into a module.
show the sheet with the pivot,
run: copyPivotTbl





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Griffmaster

Thank you ranman256.

----------

